
Tools I can't live without – CLI edition - dcschelt
http://afterdesign.net/2016/03/20/tools-i-cant-live-without-cli-edition.html
======
mchahn
It would be nice if the title included the word osX.

~~~
marios
Most (if not all) of the tools cited are available on other Unices.

